# NEW CAST IRON, VS OLD. A Question in PROCESS.



## ChefJosephus (Mar 31, 2020)

Hi, all. 

I'm quite curious.. before I go buying any new cast iron (all the pieces I own have been inherited or purchased second hand, then restored) specifically from mainstream makers such as Lodge, that I may or may not be attracted to, should I know anything about their new processes that might be damaging to one's health? i.e Are there any new chemical add-ins or the likes during the making that might not have been in older cast iron cookware?

Thanks!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I'm not aware of any. I know people who were afraid of China manufactured cast iron because they may have been recycling car engines. Now that we're outside of the leaded gas era, that seems not so much a concern to me. Even Lodge casts in India and I think China now too.

There are now "light-weight" cast iron pans and woks, produced with the lost wax method as I understand. I haven't tried any to have a particular opinion.

Most modern mainstream casts have a pebbly finish. On the higher end you have polished/milled interiors from some brands, and you pay a premium for them. You can see some of the premium versions https://gearpatrol.com/2019/08/03/best-cast-iron-skillets/


----------



## ChefJosephus (Mar 31, 2020)

Thanks for the concise answer! I appreciate it! 

I also have noted that some newer casts have the rippled finish which doesn't look great... 

I'll look into the link for some more insight.

I have a few different really nice Griswold pans with the big logo, and a really old no.12 Wapak in near-mint condition. Also, a 9 quart big logo Griswold cooking pot. Real nice stuff. 

I just want to expand my collection, but first decided to clear up that chemical question.

Thanks again!


----------



## mike9 (Jul 13, 2012)

There are videos about people removing the seasoning from lodge wear and sanding smooth then reseasoning. My inherited pans are all smooth and quite good. I do own a couple of Lodge pieces and will be stripping them this summer. 

The seasoning is sprayed on then run through an oven on conveyor. There is a video I think on the Lodge website. When it comes to cast iron older is better IMO.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

The pebble finish isn't bad. Takes more seasoning before it's glassy. But I think the patina is slightly more durable than the smooth ones. 

Basically any scratches are only on the tips of the bumps so the pan reseasons readily in regular use.


----------



## ChefJosephus (Mar 31, 2020)

mike9 said:


> There are videos about people removing the seasoning from lodge wear and sanding smooth then reseasoning. My inherited pans are all smooth and quite good. I do own a couple of Lodge pieces and will be stripping them this summer.
> 
> The seasoning is sprayed on then run through an oven on conveyor. There is a video I think on the Lodge website. When it comes to cast iron older is better IMO.


o


mike9 said:


> There are videos about people removing the seasoning from lodge wear and sanding smooth then reseasoning. My inherited pans are all smooth and quite good. I do own a couple of Lodge pieces and will be stripping them this summer.
> 
> The seasoning is sprayed on then run through an oven on conveyor. There is a video I think on the Lodge website. When it comes to cast iron older is better IMO.





mike9 said:


> There are videos about people removing the seasoning from lodge wear and sanding smooth then reseasoning. My inherited pans are all smooth and quite good. I do own a couple of Lodge pieces and will be stripping them this summer.
> 
> The seasoning is sprayed on then run through an oven on conveyor. There is a video I think on the Lodge website. When it comes to cast iron older is better IMO.


Very nice tidbit, thank you! I'll look more into this as an option. It's not like their pans cost an arm and a leg! Ha

Good day.


----------



## ChefJosephus (Mar 31, 2020)

phatch said:


> The pebble finish isn't bad. Takes more seasoning before it's glassy. But I think the patina is slightly more durable than the smooth ones.
> 
> Basically any scratches are only on the tips of the bumps so the pan reseasons readily in regular use.


Ah, I see the concept. Might take some doing to get me to feel okay with it, haha. I love that slick n slide finish.. 

Thanks!


----------

